
Building blocks for the virtual reality web - kevining
https://aframe.io/
======
kevining
I'm interested in seeing what the community will do with this. There's a few
people working on various boilerplates for this, and I've made one in Jade:
[http://github.com/KevinGrandon/aframe-jade-
boilerplate/blob/...](http://github.com/KevinGrandon/aframe-jade-
boilerplate/blob/master/index.jade)

Typically I can't stand Jade, but I think it works nicely with declarative 3D
scenes.

